# Unable to boot from Ubuntu Bootbale USB; Kali login stuck in.



## pranav.seth (Apr 10, 2017)

I own an ASUS GL552VW. I wanted to learn how to work in hadoop which requires Linux to be installed on. I used rufus to create a Ubuntu 16.10 64 bit bootable pendrive. However when I boot from the disk and select install Ubuntu or try ubuntu, it gets stuck at the loading screen. I then tried installing Kali to work on it. After installing grub bootloader, I enter my login details and the screen gets frozen. Any help? I have spent 2 days trying to get it working. ASUS support sent an email saying that dual boot is not supported. How is that even possible?

Edit: I also enabled CSM in boot and I tried but to no avail.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2017)

How old is your laptop?

If its has EFI BIOS, then you first need to disable secure boot before you try to install a third party OS. Also, you should boot into the EFI mode of the bootable drive though I believe that legacy boot should also work.


----------



## pranav.seth (Apr 10, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> How old is your laptop?
> 
> If its has EFI BIOS, then you first need to disable secure boot before you try to install a third party OS. Also, you should boot into the EFI mode of the bootable drive though I believe that legacy boot should also work.



Its six months old. I think that's what CSM is in my bios. I did select UEFI option while booting.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2017)

Hmm. In that case try verifying the hash of your iso. It could have gone bad. Or perhaps even try recreating the bootable USB using a fresh iso.


----------

